# Sensible or Selfish?



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I am considering whether to try and fine new homes for the guinea's.

They are well looked after and they are happy and healthy but I just dont get any time to spend with them, other than clipping their claws, I cant remember the last time I actually handled them, so they are not tame by any means. By the time I finish work, clean them and the bunnies and feed them, I seem to have run out of time to do anything else with them. With the rabbits needing more attention, I tend to use any small ammount of free time letting them run in the garden and sorting out what they have destroyed.

I dont want to rehome them, I have always said that when I have a pet, its for life, it wont be rehomed, but is that attitude actually selfish, do the guinea pigs need more than I can offer them? 
I finish my job at the end of Jan, I am away for all of Feb(my mum and dad are looking after everyone) and I start my own business in March so I cant see me getting much more time. When I got them, I had a different job which allowed me to do more with them.

If I were to rehome, it would only be to the very best homes, because other than time, they have everything else here. 

What do you think? Are they OK as they are, or is it worth considering asking around for homes? I have 2 pairs btw for those who dont know. 

*Heidi*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think that is very sensible, I'm trying to persuade my sister to let me rehome our three, as its the same situation. They are well looked after but get no time spent with them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

As they are in pairs they have company so as long as they are fed, watered and looked after in the sense that they have enough space, they are cleaned out and get vet treatment when they need it they aren't really missing out IMO.
If they are happy I don't see a problem with them staying with you TBH


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> As they are in pairs they have company so as long as they are fed, watered and looked after in the sense that they have enough space, they are cleaned out and get vet treatment when they need it they aren't really missing out IMO.
> If they are happy I don't see a problem with them staying with you TBH


Thanks Bernie, I just feel so bad that they dont get much attention. 
They have a 6ft hutch per pair and Sidney and Luna have the 5ft run through the cat flap (was going to swap them over every so often but Ben and Roma wont use the flap and squeeze thru the tiny gap to get to the other bed area below theirs so not safe!)
I wonder if it would be worth mentioning just on here, if someone can give them the attention they should get, I cant deny them it can I?

I dunno, I am so so torn 

These 4 wernt really planned, they were all brought effectively as friends for others whose friends have died and then I had to get a friend for the friend, mad aint we, what we do for our furbabies!



happysaz133 said:


> I think that is very sensible, I'm trying to persuade my sister to let me rehome our three, as its the same situation. They are well looked after but get no time spent with them.


I know, it is just so hard to spend the time with everyone after the basics are done now 

*Heidi*


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Personally I think they have a nice home with you. They have company, food, warmth and love, just maybe not as much handling as you wish you could give them.
How would you feel if you did let them go? Would you constantly be wondering what sort of life they had? That would be my main worry if I were to rehome, would the home they went to really be any better than what you have?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Thanks Bernie, I just feel so bad that they dont get much attention.
> They have a 6ft hutch per pair and Sidney and Luna have the 5ft run through the cat flap (was going to swap them over every so often but Ben and Roma wont use the flap and squeeze thru the tiny gap to get to the other bed area below theirs so not safe!)
> I wonder if it would be worth mentioning just on here, if someone can give them the attention they should get, I cant deny them it can I?
> 
> ...


Only you could decide hun, you know if they are happy


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

What would you advise others to do?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If you look at matters from their point of view, they don't NEED human contact, handling is purely for our benefit and enjoyment.

If their needs are met in terms of housing, food and company then i can't see any reason to rehome them.

I never handle my 3 as i can't what's in it for them and none of them enjoy it, and i much prefer observing them behaving and interacting naturally anyway.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would proberly say to anyone else, you are doing your best, they are fine, I just feel guilty.

If they dont really need handling/like handling then they are proberly ok here then, they certinally get everything else they need. 

I think I will have to put guilt aside and remind myself that they dont really want to be handled anyway and just keep them as they are, they seem happy enough. They let me know that they are there when I walk in the gate from work and when I open the fridge (in the conservatory the other end of the garden!). As many guineas as I have owned, I still love to hear the doi-doi-doi, and the wheeek!

Another thing, do they need to go out into a run in the summer? I did last summer on any nice days but they pretty much hide all the time and they arn't used to being on the floor(both hutches are up high) so i wonder if its actually better for them not to go out in them?

*Heidi*


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree 100% with Nonnie.

A lot of small pets don't really need or benefit from handling for the sake of it; its certainly far, far less important than the company of another piggie, space, good diet etc.

My last piggies were ex-lab pigs and to be honest I rarely handled them except for health checks, nail trims etc. They were very shy and didn't like being held anyway so I didn't see the point in stressing them out. But they had eachother, a huge cage, toys, hideys, good food, hay and veggies.... they were happy as larry.

If you are happy that you still have enough time to provide for their real needs (in terms of feeding, cleaning, health care etc) then I would say keep them and don't feel guilty about it.

ETA: I tried putting mine in a run a few times in good weather but I don't think they enjoyed it much - spent the whole time hiding. But then, they had never been outdoors (they were indoor pigs) so I guess its not surprising they were scared.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I would still put them out, gives them sometime out the hutch, exercise and foraging. A pair of mine would always hide when I put them in the run, but by the time I put them back in their hutch they had nicely mown the patch of grass that was in their hidey castle house.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

swatton42 said:


> I would still put them out, gives them sometime out the hutch, exercise and foraging. A pair of mine would always hide when I put them in the run, but by the time I put them back in their hutch they had nicely mown the patch of grass that was in their hidey castle house.


Ok, they go to my nan and grandads next door but one because we dont have any grass, just gravel and slabs!

*Heidi*


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww, nothing like a trip to grandmas!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

swatton42 said:


> Aww, nothing like a trip to grandmas!


Lol, they dont like the guinea poo on their grass much tho! lol. I have to sweep up as well as I can!
We have a big field but it worries me that they are out of the way when I have them there.

*Heidi*


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

It sounds like all their needs are being taken care of with you. They don't need to be handled, that bit is just a nice bit for us as we own the animal and like to give them a fuss. If you have enough time to care for all the animals you have then i would keep them and enjoy them. If you feel that you are getting pushed for time to do all the daily chores then find them a new home.
As for letting them in a run our piggies go out everday if the weather is ok. They hide some of the time and come out for the rest and enjoy getting to eat fresh grass .


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Heidi, I wouldnt worry too much I think winter is getting the better of us all at the min. I'm sure come summer when our energy levels are higher and the evenings longer you'll be spending more time with them. Sounds like they have lovely big homes and a friend they wont want for much more.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Emzy, made a couple of changes to their hutches again yesterday while I was off 
I had just had a wave of guilt hit me of how little I actually do with them but they certinally seem happy enough 

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am sorry to disagree with everyone hun but presuming the piggies in question are the ones from the pics on ur sig then it is quite clear they are far too cute.....i mean abused and will be removed with instant effect into my lap...i mean care!!!! 

 No I agree with everyone else for what it is worth. A lonely piggy needs a lot of human attention but a piggy with company doesn't need it! And you have to wonder whether they would get the same level of dedication elsewhere. The fact you have asked this shows just how much you care.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Am sorry to disagree with everyone hun but presuming the piggies in question are the ones from the pics on ur sig then it is quite clear they are far too cute.....i mean abused and will be removed with instant effect into my lap...i mean care!!!!
> 
> No I agree with everyone else for what it is worth. A lonely piggy needs a lot of human attention but a piggy with company doesn't need it! And you have to wonder whether they would get the same level of dedication elsewhere. The fact you have asked this shows just how much you care.


Yeh they are the ones in my sig  They are far too cute. Ben and Roma are at the top and Sidney and Luna at the bottom. The girls are sisters and I had hoped to have all 4 togther but the boys hate each other so 2 pairs.

It would worry me that they would go somewhere where they could end up worse off. I do care about them, and I think you have to do whats best for them and not just for me, hence the question. 
I think they will be staying put 

*Heidi*


----------

